# Dwarf reticulated python care and advice?



## lizardminion (Aug 23, 2012)

Although I'm veering towards carpet pythons, more ball pythons, or if I can only buy cheap, corn or king snakes, I do admire other pythons, especially retics and burms. That said, the internet mainly provides information when it comes to full sized reticulated pythons, size greatly effects the requirements of a snake. Since I would only be getting a dwarf retic if anything, since my parents would only allow such a thing and a giant reptile is not within my means, I'd like to know more information specific to the dwarf reticulated python subspecies. I'd also like to know their availability and cost to buy one.

P.S. I would more likely get a dwarf burm, but with regulations in place, it's a no-go. I am very picky about regulated species and I try to avoid them the most, considering my life could change at any moment. (i.e. there's always the chance I may move out of state)

Edit: Since availability may be an issue, as well as permits are considered, what are some species that reach around the size of a dwarf retic? I'm guessing a carpet python subspecies, correct? What are their general price ranges as well?


----------



## jayefbe (Aug 23, 2012)

Super dwarfs are the only retics that actually stay <10 feet. Most of the other "dwarfs" are only slightly smaller than the mainland counterparts, if at all. Make 100% sure you know what you are getting into before you buy, you probably want to go to a very respectable breeder. 

Keep them like a retic. They just don't get as big.


----------



## Shrike (Aug 24, 2012)

If you're interested in small pythons you should take a look at the genus Antaresia.


----------



## lizardminion (Aug 24, 2012)

Shrike said:


> If you're interested in small pythons you should take a look at the genus Antaresia.


I'm looking for something that will grow twice the size of/mildly bigger than my ball python.


----------



## Shrike (Aug 24, 2012)

What about boa constrictors?  Or are you strictly a python guy?


----------



## lizardminion (Aug 24, 2012)

Shrike said:


> What about boa constrictors?  Or are you strictly a python guy?


Not strict at all, although, I would prefer pythons. Don't get me wrong; boa constrictors are on my list of considerations.


----------



## pitbulllady (Aug 24, 2012)

I'd recommend _Antaresia_ as well.  I've got a Spotted Python, and they are neat, calm little snakes.  Another small python is the Savu Python, and they have the neatest eyes!
Don't pass up a Super Dwarf 'Tic, though, if you get a chance to grab one.  They remain a very manageable size and have nice personalities, though be aware that most python species are not as laid back as a Ball.  I currently have a Jampea Retic, one of the Dwarf species, and he's pushing seven feet right now at two years of age.  He's not aggressive, but he NEVER sits still when he's out of his cage.  He's like an ADHD snake, lol, never misses anything that happens anywhere in his vicinity.  Retics are among the most intelligent of snakes, and they are very alert animals, unlike Balls which half the time act like they could care less.  Once you've had some Retic experience, you might also want to consider the challenge of owning a White-Lip Python.  I've got an adult female, who is right at the five foot mark, so they aren't very big, either.  Like Retics, they are very intelligent(for a snake), and actually, she is probably smarter than any Retic I've had.  They do require some fairly specialized care, though, with much more attention to humidity, and finding one that is not a biter is the real challenge, probably because most are still imported, and go through some pretty bad treatment before winding up here, since most aren't captured for the pet trade, but are destined for the village stew pot instead.  Mine is a sweet girl, but she has very noticeable scars, typical for imported White-Lips, from having been lashed to a bamboo pole with vines, the standard method of transporting live snakes and lizards back to the village to be slaughtered and eaten on Papua, New Guinea.  These snakes are not easy to breed in captivity and unfortunately CB specimens are not common due to that, but they can be a very rewarding species to keep if you find one that's not a habitual face-biter.

pitbulllady


----------

